# How to solve the couple separated sexual problems



## 55dada (May 28, 2013)

My wife and I live in two different cities

Reunion weekend only

Weekend reunion very intimate passion

Usually at night only through the telephone exchange

How to make the usual night phone conversations more interesting yet.


----------



## ClimbingTheWalls (Feb 16, 2013)

Use a webcam?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Play games. The daily drudgery, bringing one another up to date on everything, going over the to do list, making plans for time spent together... If that is the limit of your interactions because it is over the phone it is missing fun!

1. Picture messages, "name that body part" "cleavage or crack?"
2. make a bet on who can get more candid shots of random strangers doing something strange and send them to each other.

remember back to when you were dating, what were your conversations like then?


----------

